# silver king tricycle ????



## hotrod62 (Jun 13, 2012)

HAD NO IDEA MONARK MADE A SILVER KING TRIKE  well that's what it looks like


----------



## ohdeebee (Jun 13, 2012)

Unbelievably cool!!!


----------



## OldRider (Jun 14, 2012)

Stunning!It looks to me to be early 40s or possibly postwar.30s trikes had ducktail fenders and individual pedal steps.


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 14, 2012)

Yep, they sure did make Silver King tricycles. They are pretty rare, however. I believe I've seen more Colson Mickey Mouse trikes come up for sale than Silver Kings. It's in remarkable original condition.

Dave


----------



## miller32 (Sep 1, 2012)

Really incredible piece......


----------



## Wcben (Sep 2, 2012)

Stunning!  Really beautiful trike!!


----------



## bike (Sep 2, 2012)

*It is*

prewar..........


----------

